# Missing Guppy~!



## anasfire23

I went to feed my 4 guppies and 1 neon tetra this morning only to find 3 guppies and the tetra with no signs of a dead fish anywhere! I've checked around the outside of the tank also incase he jumped out of the 2 small openings but there is no sign at all! Will guppies eat each other? I called my Aquarium shop and they said no...just wondering if anyone else has had this same experiance?


----------



## emc7

They don't eat each other alive, but if one died, they could easily pick the skeleton clean overnight. Alternatively, it could have been sucked into the filter (again after it died). Fish can jump out of amazingly small holes, but guppies are the only fish i've never known to jump.


----------



## anasfire23

ok, i found it! He was on the carpet under the stand I keep the tank on. I decided to do a 100% clean out of the tank to see if i could find a skeleton or something but there wasn't one so i moved the stand and there he was right next to one of the feet all dried out like a dried sardine. I think the reason he jumped out is coz they were bubble surfing (as i call it). They all let the bubbles from the filter and air stone carry them to the surface and swim back down to do it again. I'm thinking perhaps he got a little carried away. To avoid it happening again I've moved the position of the filter and air stone so corner lid isn't near them anymore.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sable

How long have you had these guppies? Is the tank cycled?

The only two times I've ever had guppies "bubble surf" were once during an ammonia spike and once when one was sick.


----------



## anasfire23

I've had them a few weeks and the tank was partially cycled. Even stranger now is that the two remaining ones are swimming around facing each other and appear to be kinda kissing. Guppies are strange!!!

PS I kept 2 buckets full of the old tank water to add to the new.. incase anyone was going to have a spack at me about that! hehehe


----------



## Sable

Sounds like you just have some goofy ones! They're always the best.


----------

